# Moving to Texas! What is your favorite vacation spot?



## bookworm (Apr 9, 2010)

A new job is taking our family from the northeast to central Texas. We move in the heat of summer (very pleasant, I know!) We will be located between Dallas and Austin and are looking forward to seeing the sights in the years to come. I've read local timeshare reviews but would like to hear more. What are your favorite timeshare locations and what are your favorite vacation spots (which may or may not be near a timeshare)? We have elementary aged children and can access both RCI and II (plus Wyndham points directly).


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 9, 2010)

There is lot to see in San Antonio, the Alamo, RiverWalk, Fiesta Texas, Seaworld.  NewBraunsfel has Schlitterbaun Waterpark.  If your kids are old enough be sure to take a tube float down one of the rivers. (Comal or Gaudelupe Rivers),  Last year we spent a week at a timeshare in Bandera about 25 mles NW of San Antonio.  This is Cowboy Country.  We were there on a holiday weekend and they had a cattle parade right thru downtown.  We really enjoyed it.  Never been there before.  They do this several times during the year.  Check Bandera website for schedules. They also had some rodeo events we watched for couple hours.


----------



## jamstew (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree that there''s loads of great stuff in the Austin-San Antonio corridor. My personal favorite place to vacation, though, is on the beach at Port Aransas.

Where are you moving to?


----------



## brigechols (Apr 9, 2010)

My favorite vacation spot is Garner State Park - tubing or fishing in the Frio River. Favorite ts vacation spot is Peninsula Island Resort on South Padre Island.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Both*



jamstew said:


> I agree that there''s loads of great stuff in the Austin-San Antonio corridor. My personal favorite place to vacation, though, is on the beach at Port Aransas.
> 
> Where are you moving to?



We were in Texas for the first time to stay for two weeks a few years ago and loved the stay in the Port Aransas area and also loved New Braunfuls and the San Antonio area.  We had no problem in finding enough to do and great places to eat.
Bart


----------



## chriskre (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't live in Texas but I bought my Wyndham points in San Antonio because I just love that town.  It's so much fun and even better with a TS stay.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 10, 2010)

We just got back from a week at the Wyndham La Cascada in San Antonio.  I highly recommend this city and this timeshare.  (photos of this and other Texas timeshares in my link below)

Also the Hill Country has a number of good TS choices, most are an easy drive to kid friendly areas like the Schlitterbahn in New Braunfels plus a number of beautiful state parks.  Silverleaf timeshares are especially kid friendly and easy to find in RCI as exchanges and Last Call.

In north Texas you have the theme parks in Arlington (Six Flags, Hurricane Harbor) and of course the Texas Rangers and the Dallas Cowboys.  Better to choose a hotel rather than a timeshare since no TS are really very close by.

I'm not a big fan of Galveston but there is a lot for kids there plus a number of timeshares near the beaches.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 10, 2010)

There are very inexpensive cruises out of Galveston...and it is an easy drive and park port.

Fern


----------



## TSTex02 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Texas State Travel Guide*

You can request a free copy of the Texas State Travel Guide at http://www.traveltex.com/. That's the way we learned the state when we moved here 30+ years ago. Our girls were in early grade school then. We bought a tent and camping equipment and visited as many state parks as we could get to,  Spring and Fall - NOT Summer!

Welcome to Texas. Hope you enjoy your new home here. We sure enjoy the Winters here compared to the Midwest where we grew up.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 15, 2010)

bookworm said:


> A new job is taking our family from the northeast to central Texas. We move in the heat of summer (very pleasant, I know!) We will be located between Dallas and Austin and are looking forward to seeing the sights in the years to come. I've read local timeshare reviews but would like to hear more. What are your favorite timeshare locations and what are your favorite vacation spots (which may or may not be near a timeshare)? We have elementary aged children and can access both RCI and II (plus Wyndham points directly).



We love living in Texas.  All the previously mentioned destinations are excellent.  I am particularly fond of the Hill Country areas such as Marble Falls, Fredricksburg, Lake Buchanan, and Canyon Lake.  We will be spending the Labor Day weekend in Lake Conroe.


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 15, 2010)

TSTex02 said:


> You can request a free copy of the Texas State Travel Guide at http://www.traveltex.com/. That's the way we learned the state when we moved here 30+ years ago. Our girls were in early grade school then. We bought a tent and camping equipment and visited as many state parks as we could get to,  Spring and Fall - NOT Summer!
> 
> Welcome to Texas. Hope you enjoy your new home here. We sure enjoy the Winters here compared to the Midwest where we grew up.



I second that recommendation. The guide is about 270 pages worth of good travel information and it is free. And welcome to Texas!


----------



## bookworm (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the info and the welcome. We have found the people to be very friendly. We will be living in the Woodway area south of Waco. We used to live in central Canada and we're looking forward to returning to the wide open spaces (plus great winters are a huge bonus!) We will order the guide. Unfortunately, I will be teaching late August - early May with the usual university breaks so we will need to do more in the summer. Which reminds me, where do Texas families vacation in the summer? Do many travel to other states with higher elevations (eg. New Mexico, Colorado or even Missouri) or do they head to the gulf coast? Or is there another option I don't know about?


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I love Texas -- lived there for many years.  My absolute favorite vacation resort is the Hyatt Hill Country outside of San Antonio.  It has all the regular resort activities (golf, tennis, bike rentals, several restaurants, etc.) and one of the best hotel lazy rivers I've ever experienced.  

A couple of years ago, we used Hyatt timeshare points to stay at the Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch timeshare just across the way from the original hotel.  It was fabulous too -- has it's own (much smaller) lazy river and certainly we had much more living space.  But, we missed being able to walk out the hotel lobby and be in the lazy river within minutes.  We were permitted to use the hotel amenities (including the lazy river) but heard grumblings from other owners that usage is restricted during very busy times .... we never did find out if that was fact or fiction.

For years, we went there every year with a group of anywhere from 10-20 families.  Despite the fact that you could see Six Flags (formerly Fiesta, Texas) and Sea World when you exited the highway for the resort, the kids never ever asked to go to either -- they were that happy at the resort!  Oh -- and, they run a terrific kids club, so the adults had the chance for the occasional "grown up time" as well, but could usually be found escaping the Texas heat in the lazy river with the kids!

Also agree with many of the recommendations above.  Watch for local festivals in the hill country towns -- they're fabulous!  And, pretty soon ... you'll be looking for your "weekend getaway" in the Austin area!


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 15, 2010)

The first thing you will need upon arrival in Texas is a cowboy hat and cowboy boots.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 15, 2010)

We live in Houston and we always go to Florida Panhandle.  It is a straight easy drive on I-10 from here.  We do go to Galveston a lot since we are close but the water during the summer is very warm not really refreshing.  Florida has cooler water.

Since you are coming here during the summer when it will be hot plan to visit the hill country area along the Gaudelupe or Comal Rivers.  The water is nice and cool and refreshing.  Anything between Canyon Lake and San Antonio there are several timeshares as mentioned and lots of camping areas if you like that.


----------



## TSTex02 (Apr 15, 2010)

...and the Rocky Mountains in Northern New Mexico (Red River, Taos)/ Southern Colorado are one day's drive (LOOONG day's drive) from much of North and Central Texas. Great to get into the mountains when it is 100+ degrees in Texas.


----------



## jamstew (Apr 16, 2010)

It's sooooo hot in the summer that I try to stay inside as much as possible  I love northern New Mexico, especially Red River & Taos as previously mentioned, but if I have to stay in state, I opt for the beach at Port Aransas.


----------



## bjones9942 (Apr 16, 2010)

[frivolous post alert!]

Waxahachie.

Don't know if they have timeshares there or not, just like saying the name!


----------



## akp (Apr 16, 2010)

*I see lots of Texans at Big Cedar*

Our favorite timeshare is Wilderness Club at Big Cedar in Ridgedale Missouri which is 15 minutes south of Branson.  It is a TUG Top 20 resort - beautiful, luxurious wilderness with lots of boating, horseback riding, pools, free mini golf, fishing, etc.

Every time we're there we see folks who drive up from Texas.  I'm not sure how far it is, but they seem to think it is worth the drive.  Check it out when you get bored with your Texas options, 

But be warned:  if you want to go in the summer and you're not a Bluegreen owner, you'll need to do a direct exchange with a Bluegreen owner because summer deposits into RCI are quite rare.  If you can get it, try for the 2 bedroom cabin  We love the cabins


----------



## zcrider (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't froget short flights to the bahamas and cancun.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 16, 2010)

zcrider said:


> Don't froget short flights to the bahamas and cancun.



Actually one of the good things about living in north Texas is being in the middle of the country and near a major airport.  Almost equal distance to fly to either coast, about the same amount of flying time to get to either Hawaii or Europe.  Either drive down to the Austin airport (usually one-stop flights via DFW or Houston) or up to DFW (mostly non-stop flights).


----------



## bookworm (Apr 16, 2010)

So many great suggestions - THANKS! Keep 'em coming! 

It sounds like we may want to try the Hill Country first and then spread out from there. We would like to get down to Seaworld as well (not sure if this would be fun in the heat of summer - maybe better on a weekend in the fall/winter).

As it turns out, we also own at the Marriott in Branson, so we'll actually have to USE that instead of trading it sometime (though Big Cedar does sound great too).


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 17, 2010)

*Welcome to Texas!*




DVB42 said:


> The first thing you will need upon arrival in Texas is a cowboy hat and cowboy boots.



I respectfully disagree! I think that the first thing that you will need upon arrival is an air conditioner.  

The second thing that I would do is learn to scuba dive. My personal opinion is that the place to vacation from Texas is Cozumel. The scuba diving is awesome and it is cheap to get to and cheap for entertainment once you are there. One of the best things about vacations FROM Texas is the ability to get to lots of places quickly as mentioned previously. But as a hint, airfare is much cheaper from Houston where there is some competition rather than from DFW where AA has a lock on most gates.

The places around San Antonio that have been mentioned are all great.

elaine


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 17, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I respectfully disagree! I think that the first thing that you will need upon arrival is an air conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> elaine



LOL! You got me on that one.


----------



## susan1738 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Take a Train to Burnet?*

The Hill Country Flyer comes to Burnet from Cedar Park . . . not sure about their schedule . . . but we did it years ago, loved it, and eventually moved here!  

Inks Lake and Buchanan Dam are great for fishing/boating/jet-skiing.  

Hiking up Enchanted Rock in Llano is fun and enjoying a picnic lunch after is even more fun!


----------



## brigechols (Apr 22, 2010)

*Texas Bucket List*

The March 2010 issue of Texas Monthly magazine included an article listing 63 things all Texans should do (in Texas) before they die.  It's a great list that may find of interest.


----------



## jamstew (Apr 22, 2010)

brigechols said:


> The March 2010 issue of Texas Monthly magazine included an article listing 63 things all Texans should do (in Texas) before they die.  It's a great list that may find of interest.



Wow, I'd better get busy--I've only done 21 of these things in 64 years  To be fair, though, it's a *really big* state, and a whole bunch of these are in west Texas, which I pretty much try to avoid.


----------



## HtownRose (May 1, 2010)

Welcome to Texas!  I cannot improve on the suggestions given previously, but hope you & your family will like it here.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 1, 2010)

Hi Jamie - I got my undergraduate degree from Southwestern University in Georgetown - and love it there. I really highly recommend the trek to west Texas on an occasional basis.

I have developed a real love for West Texas. We drive out to Fort Davis and Big Bend and Balmorea every year or two. We love to scuba dive at Balmorea - really clean water - and then dry our gear. West Texas is so dry that our gear dries really quickly and thoroughly. Its one of the places that we like to go for a 4 or 5 day trip. 

We love to go up to the Sky Shows at the observatory while we are out there. It gets really cold. So we bring camping pads (for the stone benches) and blankets even though we wear our coats. But it is great to lay back on the benches and look at the stars. 

Welcome to Texas!

elaine


----------



## jamstew (May 1, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Hi Jamie - I got my undergraduate degree from Southwestern University in Georgetown - and love it there.
> elaine



Elaine   Two of my kids and my daughter-in-law are SU grads (as well as my first cousin and several friends)! My DIL coached women's basketball there until she quit to raise the kids. In fact, she's in the top three for the position again now that the kids are in school. We're keeping our fingers crossed. What year did you graduate?


----------

